# Konkurrenz für PS5 und Xbox: Project Cars-Macher planen eigene Konsole "Mad Box"



## David Martin (3. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Konkurrenz für PS5 und Xbox: Project Cars-Macher planen eigene Konsole "Mad Box"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Konkurrenz für PS5 und Xbox: Project Cars-Macher planen eigene Konsole "Mad Box"*


----------



## Cobblepot (3. Januar 2019)

"Exklusiv-Spiele sind nicht geplant"
Das kann ja dann nichts werden, ohne mindestens 50 Exklusivspiele kauft doch* niemand *eine Konsole. Microsoft macht ja auch keine mehr. Man, was müssen die alle blöd sein, nur Sony hats raus


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Januar 2019)

Das Ding wird doch garantiert floppen und dann wohl Slighty Mad mit in den Abgrund reisen.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2019)

ein winziges softwarestudio, das ale jubeljahr mal ein rennspiel auf die piste bekommt, will eine eigene konsolenhardware auf den markt bringen.
na klar, das wird bestimmt ein riesenerfolg. vielleicht wenn ein milliardenkonzern wie valve...oh wait! 
10:1, dass das ding nie die marktreife erreicht.


----------



## fud1974 (3. Januar 2019)

Das ist... schon etwas bizarr. 

Ich war schon leicht verstört als ich diese News woanders heute morgen las.

.. oder in ein paar Jahren ärgern wir uns alle dass wir damals vom Unternehmen keine Anteile gekauft haben...


----------



## THEDICEFAN (3. Januar 2019)

Und das nächste vielversprechende Unternehmen kann nicht darauf warten, von der Klippe zu springen^^


----------



## Cobblepot (3. Januar 2019)

Wie sie hier alle schon am unken sind und am Ende arbeitet das Ding mit noch mit Steam zusammen oder hat sonst ein Ass im Ärmel und wird ein Big Player


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Januar 2019)

Na Hauptsache, die bringen das Ding nicht genauso "ausgereift" auf den Markt, wie die letzten beiden Project CARS Titel. Zumindest Teil 2 ist im Kern inzwischen zwar ganz ok, aber bei weitem nicht fehlerfrei. Wie auch immer: Konsolen sind nix für mich, da es mir zu viele Einschränkungen was Hard- und Softwaresupport und Einstellbarkeit angeht gibt, daher verzichte ich mal.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2019)

Die Frage lautet wohl eher, ob wir hier wirklich von einer Konsole im herkömmlichen Sinne sprechen oder doch wohl eher von einem PC bzw. PC-ähnliche Struktur. 

Ich vermute einfachmal, das hier ordinäre x86 Hardware verbaut wird, ggf. mit einer 'eigenen' APU welche durch AMD gefertigt wird. Alles andere macht IMO wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Riesenhummel (3. Januar 2019)

Ich fände das super. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Dann hätten Microsoft und Sony endlich mal richtige Konkurrenz. Hoffentlich wird es was.


----------



## McDrake (3. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Frage lautet wohl eher, ob wir hier wirklich von einer Konsole im herkömmlichen Sinne sprechen oder doch wohl eher von einem PC bzw. PC-ähnliche Struktur.
> 
> Ich vermute einfachmal, das hier ordinäre x86 Hardware verbaut wird, ggf. mit einer 'eigenen' APU welche durch AMD gefertigt wird. Alles andere macht IMO wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn.



Denke ich auch.
Aber dafür muss der Preis SEHR Attraktiv sein.
Denn warum sonst sollte man vom PC auf jene "Konsole" Wechseln?


----------



## fud1974 (3. Januar 2019)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich fände das super. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Dann hätten Microsoft und Sony endlich mal richtige Konkurrenz. Hoffentlich wird es was.



... das........ wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Nicht mal Valve konnte mit ihren Steammachines irgendwas auf dem Markt bewegen, und die haben sehr tiefe Taschen.

Es ist doch nicht mit der Hardware getan, du musst doch auch richtig Beträge ins Marketing reinstecken, das können sich nur wenige Firmen überhaupt leisten in der Größenordnung.... 
die Geschichte der Konsolen ist voller Geräte die technisch super bis recht gut waren, aber die nie eine nennenswerte Verbreitung gefunden haben da "nicht bekannt" und/oder "keine (Exklusiv)Software" und/oder  "zu teuer für den Massenmart"...

Also, wenn die nicht was rausfeuern wo jetzt genau ihre geniale Idee drin liegt, dann weiß ich das noch  nicht... wenn sie die Leistungsdaten für ein Appel und ein Ei auf den Markt werfen, dann wäre das beachtenswert, aber da ich nicht glaube
dass die Wunderhardware im Schrank liegen kann die 200 Prozent der gängigen Leistung für 50 Prozent der Kosten bringt habe ich da noch irgendwie meine Zweifel.


----------



## BuzzKillington (3. Januar 2019)

Completely Mad Studios


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Januar 2019)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich fände das super. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Dann hätten Microsoft und Sony endlich mal richtige Konkurrenz. Hoffentlich wird es was.



Das wird keine Konkurrenz zu MS und Sony. 
1. Das Studio ist vergleichsweise klein und das Teil wird vermutlich über die Planungsphase kaum hinaus gehen. 
2. Der Zeitpunkt: Wenn mit einem Release erst in drei Jahren zu rechnen ist, dann sind die Next Gen-Konsolen (vermutlich) längst auf dem Markt und weil Sony und MS etabliert sind, wird sich vermutlich kaum eine Sau diese "Mad Box" holen.


----------



## 1xok (3. Januar 2019)

Könnten auf SteamOS setzen. Und damit gibt es auf Steam auch garantiert eine Windows-Version, womit das Ganze wirtschaftlich weitestgehend ungefährlich und eine nette PR-Aktion ist. 

Mit SteamOS/Vulkan ist auf AMD-Basis sicherlich inzwischen einiges drin. Auch preislich. Ernsthafte Konkurrenz für PS5 und XBox wird das natürlich keine werden. Aber wer weiß. 

Anders als Sony und Microsoft riskieren sie mit einer Steam Machine nicht die Farm. Einfach nur PR, aber natürlich auch was zum Vorführen.  SteamOS ist aufs Gaming spezialisiert und nicht mit Milliarden Applikationen zugemüllt. Und in drei Jahren läuft das mit den Kernel-AMD-Treibern wie nen Rennwagen. FreeSync wurde gerade in den Kernel aufgenommen.


----------



## 1xok (3. Januar 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> ... das........ wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Nicht mal Valve konnte mit ihren Steammachines irgendwas auf dem Markt bewegen, und die haben sehr tiefe Taschen.



Deswegen wird SteamOS ja auch bis heute intensiv weiter entwickelt. Valve braucht ja auch etwas, um ggf. in der Cloud kontern zu können. Momentan spielt die noch keine Rolle. Das kann aber in 10 Jahren ganz anders aussehen und so ein System entwickelt man nicht on-demand. Daher wird Valve daran festhalten. Und natürlich kann man daraus inzwischen ne nette Konsole auf Basis von AMD-Hardware bauen. Der fehlen halt die Exklusivtitel. Dafür kostet sie den Anbieter in der Herstellung so gut wie nichts. Denn die Hauptkosten macht die Softwareentwicklung aus. Nicht das bisschen Hardware. Und über Steam kannst Du sie gleich noch vermarkten. Wenn sie dann nicht gekauft, dann ist das ebenso. Die Kosten für die Entwicklung trägt zu 99% Valve.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> ... das........ wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Nicht mal Valve konnte mit ihren Steammachines irgendwas auf dem Markt bewegen, und die haben sehr tiefe Taschen.



valve ist seine hardware-projekte viel zu halbherzig angegangen.
pc-gaming im konsolenformat auf den tv zu bringen war ja ein hehres ziel und hätte ja durchaus klappen können.
nur wer kauft denn eine steam machine für ~ 1.000 euro oder noch mehr, die letztendlich nicht (viel) mehr kann als eine ps4 oder xbone für die hälfte oder ein drittel? 
das ergibt einfach keinen sinn. als  beinahe logischen partner hätte man imo amd ins boot holen sollen. die hätten die komplette infrastruktur liefern können.

bei der vive war es ähnlich. mit viel brimborium angekündigt. und die hardware ist ja auch nicht schlecht.
killer-apps, und das wäre valves part gewesen, gab und gibt es bis heute nicht. 
wer weiß wie es mit einem half-life 3 vr ausgesehen hätte?
damit oder mit etwas vergleichbaren hatte damals ja auch irgendwie jeder gerechnet. 
gekommen ist: nichts. 

und ehrlich gesagt glaube ich auch nicht, dass da noch viel kommt.
vielleicht wird steamos tatsächlich fleißig weiterentwickelt. nutzen tut es trotzdem "niemand". warum auch?


----------



## 1xok (4. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wer weiß wie es mit einem half-life 3 vr ausgesehen hätte?



Kann noch alles kommen. Die können gut und gerne noch 10 Jahre daran entwickeln.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Kann noch alles kommen. Die können gut und gerne noch 10 Jahre daran entwickeln.



ich weiß zwar nicht, was dich zu dieser annahme veranlasst, aber ich will dir ja die hoffnung nicht nehmen.


----------



## Davki90 (4. Januar 2019)

Noch eine Konsole. Als ob wir nicht schon genug hätten. Ob sie so leistungsstark ist, wie es die Entwickler sagen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die würde ja wohl nicht zu bezahlen sein, wenn sie so stark sein soll, wie ein PC in zwei Jahren. Wenn man bedenkt, wie viel ein guter High-End Gaming PC kostet. Die Rechnung wird nicht aufgehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Januar 2019)

Slightly Mad hat einfach nicht die Resourcen um die Hardware zu sponsoren und die Hardwarehersteller werden das kaum machen. Von daher wird schon der Preis so einer Konsole das Genick brechen. 
Eine echte Konsole braucht eine eigene Infrastruktur drum herum, ein eigenes OS mit eigenem Shopsystem und vor allem gute Spiele, die zum Kauf verleiten. Wenn nur PC Spiele drauf laufen braucht das niemand, weil dann jeder einfach einen PC nehmen kann. 
Die Steam Machines haben ja vorgemacht, wie man es nicht macht, das kann letztlich auch jeder.


----------



## Cobblepot (4. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Slightly Mad hat einfach nicht die Resourcen um die Hardware zu sponsoren und die Hardwarehersteller werden das kaum machen. Von daher wird schon der Preis so einer Konsole das Genick brechen.
> Eine echte Konsole braucht eine eigene Infrastruktur drum herum, ein eigenes OS mit eigenem Shopsystem und vor allem gute Spiele, die zum Kauf verleiten. Wenn nur PC Spiele drauf laufen braucht das niemand, weil dann jeder einfach einen PC nehmen kann.
> Die Steam Machines haben ja vorgemacht, wie man es nicht macht, das kann letztlich auch jeder.



Die Steam Machines wurden falsch / zu wenig beworben, es gab zu viele verschiedene Modelle und sie waren einfach sehr teuer. Ich stelle mir mal eine einizge potente Mad Box zum vernünftigem Preis vor, mit der man auf seine Steambibliothek zugreifen kann und mit den Freunden zocken kann und schon kann ich mir einen Erfolg vorstellen. Dazu noch kompatibel zu den Big Playern unter den VR Brillen. Ich weiß, dass mit Steam klingt eher unwahrscheinlich, aber irgendwas müssen die in der Hinterhand haben. Die sind ja auch nicht alle verblödet und wollen Geld verbrennen.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Januar 2019)

Cobblepot schrieb:


> Die Steam Machines wurden falsch / zu wenig beworben, es gab zu viele verschiedene Modelle und sie waren einfach sehr teuer. Ich stelle mir mal eine einizge potente Mad Box zum vernünftigem Preis vor, mit der man auf seine Steambibliothek zugreifen kann und mit den Freunden zocken kann und schon kann ich mir einen Erfolg vorstellen. Dazu noch kompatibel zu den Big Playern unter den VR Brillen. Ich weiß, dass mit Steam klingt eher unwahrscheinlich, aber irgendwas müssen die in der Hinterhand haben. Die sind ja auch nicht alle verblödet und wollen Geld verbrennen.



Aber das ist doch genau der Knackpunkt. Wenn das Ganze nur ein schnöder PC (ohne Windows) ist, wozu sollte das irgendwer kaufen? Dann kann man auch gleich einen Standard-PC ohne so ein Logo nehmen und wahrscheinlich sogar noch ordentlich Geld sparen und kann effektiv noch mehr mit machen. Das weiß eigentlich jeder PC Nutzer, weswegen die Steam Machines ja auch so gefloppt sind. Und Hardcore-Gamer die "Highend"-Hardware wollen, die stellen sich ihren PC meist eh selbst zusammen. 

Sinn macht eine Konsole bis maximal 500 Euro / Dollar. Alles darüber ist so oder so zum Scheitern verurteilt, weil der Massenmarkt nicht bereit ist für ein reines Spielsystem mehr zu zahlen. Eine Konsole gleich als Highend anzupreisen bedeutet letztlich, von vornherein auf eine absolut winzige Nische abzuzielen. 
Das war übrigens schon in den 90ern so, siehe Neo Geo.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2019)

na ja; so ziemlich jeder von uns kann in 3 jahren ein gerät zusammenbasteln, das in sachen performance mit einem dann bereits 1 jahr alten high-end-pc (so lautet nämlich die etwas merkwürdige prämisse) mithalten kann und mit jeglicher pc-peripherie, also auch vr-headseats (sofern es die dann überhaupt noch gibt), kompatibel ist. die frage ist nur, weshalb jemand ein solches gerät kaufen sollte; denn signifkant günstiger als wir wird slightly mad das mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht können. denn dass in diesem gerät, ob wir es jetzt pc oder konsolen schimpfen spielt wohl keine größere rolle, angepasste spezial-hardware arbeiten wird, können wir schon jetzt so gut wie ausschließen. welcher hardwarehersteller würde für ein winziges games-studio einen spezialchip fertigen?

zur frage, ob das alles vollidioten bei slightly mad sind? vermutlich nicht. vielleicht will man dem markt auch nur einen impuls geben oder arbeitet an einer vr-maschine für rennspiel-enthusiasten, bei der der preis keinerlei rolle spiele. keine ahnung. bei starbreeze arbeiten vermutlich auch nicht nur vollidioten, trotzdem hat sie vermutlich nicht zuletzt das ziemlich absurde vr-abenteuer (zumindest) an den rande des ruins gebracht, wie von vielen vorhergesagt. aber schaun' wir doch mal: angeblich solls doch schon in wenigen wochen erste fakten und bilder von prototypen der mad box geben. ich bin gespannt, bleibe aber mindestens solange mal bei meiner oben getätigten prognose (danach vermutlich auch).


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja; so ziemlich jeder von uns kann in 3 jahren ein gerät zusammenbasteln, das in sachen performance mit einem dann bereits 1 jahr alten high-end-pc (so lautet nämlich die etwas merkwürdige prämisse) mithalten kann und mit jeglicher pc-peripherie, also auch vr-headseats (sofern es die dann überhaupt noch gibt), kompatibel ist. die frage ist nur, weshalb jemand ein solches gerät kaufen sollte; denn signifkant günstiger als wir wird slightly mad das mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht können. denn dass in diesem gerät, ob wir es jetzt pc oder konsolen schimpfen spielt wohl keine größere rolle, angepasste spezial-hardware arbeiten wird, können wir schon jetzt so gut wie ausschließen. welcher hardwarehersteller würde für ein winziges games-studio einen spezialchip fertigen?
> 
> zur frage, ob das alles vollidioten bei slightly mad sind? vermutlich nicht. vielleicht will man dem markt auch nur einen impuls geben oder arbeitet an einer vr-maschine für rennspiel-enthusiasten, bei der der preis keinerlei rolle spiele. keine ahnung. bei starbreeze arbeiten vermutlich auch nicht nur vollidioten, trotzdem hat sie vermutlich nicht zuletzt das ziemlich absurde vr-abenteuer (zumindest) an den rande des ruins gebracht, wie von vielen vorhergesagt. aber schaun' wir doch mal: angeblich solls doch schon in wenigen wochen erste fakten und bilder von prototypen der mad box geben. ich bin gespannt, bleibe aber mindestens solange mal bei meiner oben getätigten prognose (danach vermutlich auch).



Das ist die größte Wahrscheinlichkeit, sie machen einen VR-Center für ihre Rennspiele, die Box ist die Schaltzentrale und auch einzeln erwerbbar aber gibt es dann auch mit VR Helm und Pilotensitz, in der Luxusvariante hat der Sitz dann Hydraulik. 
Alles schon erhältlich aber hier halt aus einen Guss.


----------



## McDrake (4. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist die größte Wahrscheinlichkeit, sie machen einen VR-Center für ihre Rennspiele, die Box ist die Schaltzentrale und auch einzeln erwerbbar aber gibt es dann auch mit VR Helm und Pilotensitz, in der Luxusvariante hat der Sitz dann Hydraulik.
> Alles schon erhältlich aber hier halt aus einen Guss.



Und  dafür ist der Markt gross genug?
Das bezweifle ich stark.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und  dafür ist der Markt gross genug?
> Das bezweifle ich stark.



Natürlich nicht, wir reden hier von Enthusiasten-Hardware, wo wenige 100 bis 1000 Stück von verkauft werden.


----------



## Cobblepot (4. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch genau der Knackpunkt. Wenn das Ganze nur ein schnöder PC (ohne Windows) ist, wozu sollte das irgendwer kaufen? Dann kann man auch gleich einen Standard-PC ohne so ein Logo nehmen und wahrscheinlich sogar noch ordentlich Geld sparen und kann effektiv noch mehr mit machen. Das weiß eigentlich jeder PC Nutzer, weswegen die Steam Machines ja auch so gefloppt sind. Und Hardcore-Gamer die "Highend"-Hardware wollen, die stellen sich ihren PC meist eh selbst zusammen.
> 
> Sinn macht eine Konsole bis maximal 500 Euro / Dollar. Alles darüber ist so oder so zum Scheitern verurteilt, weil der Massenmarkt nicht bereit ist für ein reines Spielsystem mehr zu zahlen. Eine Konsole gleich als Highend anzupreisen bedeutet letztlich, von vornherein auf eine absolut winzige Nische abzuzielen.
> Das war übrigens schon in den 90ern so, siehe Neo Geo.



Wenn Du so willst, sind Xbox und die Playstation auch nur schnöde PCs, auf denen die Leute ihre CODs und Fifas spielen. Wenn die von P/L Verhältnis her etwas derart starkes bringen wie es die die Xbox One X derzeit ist, warum sollte das nicht laufen? Ein vernünftiger Controller +  Werbung + Kampfpreis und das könnte laufen. Für mich ist das mit der Kompatibilität zu den VR Brillen schon ein Argument. Ich habe momentan die Sony Brille und grundsätzlich macht das schon Spaß, nur ist das weitestgehend halt Fliegengitter Pixelmatsch. Wenn die Mad Box reichlich Power hat und ich mir die Brille frei aussuchen kann, wäre das für mich schon ein Kaufgrund.  Es ist natürlich trotzdem sehr schwer, zwischen den Platzhirschen vernünftig Fuß zu fassen und billig wird der Spaß für die sicher auch nicht.


----------



## 1xok (4. Januar 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht, was dich zu dieser annahme veranlasst, aber ich will dir ja die hoffnung nicht nehmen.



http://www.pcgames.de/Valve-Softwar...arbeitet-wieder-fuer-das-Unternehmen-1272591/


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Januar 2019)

Cobblepot schrieb:


> Wenn Du so willst, sind Xbox und die Playstation auch nur schnöde PCs, auf denen die Leute ihre CODs und Fifas spielen.



Sicher, alle Konsolen und viele andere Geräte sind letztlich "Personal Computer". Es kommt letztlich nur auf das Betriebssystem und die Software an. Auch jedes Smartphone ist letztlich ein PC. 



> Wenn die von P/L Verhältnis her etwas derart starkes bringen wie es die die Xbox One X derzeit ist, warum sollte das nicht laufen? Ein vernünftiger Controller +  Werbung + Kampfpreis und das könnte laufen.


Und wo sollen sie das Geld dafür hernehmen? Slightly Mad ist viel, viel zu winzig um da irgendwas zu reißen, denen fehlen dazu einfach ein paar 100 Millionen auf dem Bankkonto. 

Meiner Ansicht nach wäre selbst ein Rockstar dazu nur schwerlich in der Lage, selbst wenn die verkünden, dass ihre Spiele künftig exklusiv auf ihrer Konsole erscheinen. Sie müssen halt enorm investieren, wenn sie eine neue Marke etablieren wollen, das kann u.U. in die Milliarden gehen für Entwicklung und Sponsoring der Hardware, Aufbau der Infrastruktur und des Shopsystems sowie des Netzwerkes. Da müssen letztlich ein paar Hundert Leute eingestellt werden, die das alles programmieren und warten.



> Für mich ist das mit der Kompatibilität zu den VR Brillen schon ein Argument. Ich habe momentan die Sony Brille und grundsätzlich macht das schon Spaß, nur ist das weitestgehend halt Fliegengitter Pixelmatsch. Wenn die Mad Box reichlich Power hat und ich mir die Brille frei aussuchen kann, wäre das für mich schon ein Kaufgrund.  Es ist natürlich trotzdem sehr schwer, zwischen den Platzhirschen vernünftig Fuß zu fassen und billig wird der Spaß für die sicher auch nicht.


Gut, das liegt an der Brille, wenn du drei Jahre wartest und dann eine dann erhältliche High-End Brille für 1000 Euro kaufen kannst, falls es dann sowas gibt, ist das sicher merklich besser als aktuelle Lösungen.


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Alle mal bitte Ruhig Blut. 
 Wir reden hier von einem Studio die mit PC 1/2 sich mehr als lachhaft gemacht haben als sie versprochen haben. 
Und in 3 Jahren kann eine ganze Menge passieren.
Ich nehme das alles für eine reine Marketing Sache auf. Sich mit ein paar Millönchen mit Sony und MS anlegen zu wollen ist schon sehr Lachhaft. Selbst Valve/Steam hat es mit Steam OS nicht geschafft und sind mehr als nur Baden gegangen, und dann kommt so einer. Oh Weh. Einfach nur lachhaft. Aber eines können sie, konnten es schon immer, nämlich Werbung und Marketing.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Alle mal bitte Ruhig Blut.
> Wir reden hier von einem Studio die mit PC 1/2 sich mehr als lachhaft gemacht haben als sie versprochen haben.
> Und in 3 Jahren kann eine ganze Menge passieren.
> Ich nehme das alles für eine reine Marketing Sache auf. Sich mit ein paar Millönchen mit Sony und MS anlegen zu wollen ist schon sehr Lachhaft. Selbst Valve/Steam hat es mit Steam OS nicht geschafft und sind mehr als nur Baden gegangen, und dann kommt so einer. Oh Weh. Einfach nur lachhaft. Aber eines können sie, konnten es schon immer, nämlich Werbung und Marketing.



Na ja, ihre Sprüche haben beim ersten Project Cars noch funktioniert, nachdem das Spiel dann raus war und sich 90 Prozent ihres Marketing-Blablas als heiße Luft entpuppt hatte, war ihre Glaubwürdig hinüber und schon bei PC2 hat ihnen kaum noch einer geglaubt. Daran wird sich also nichts mehr ändern, wenn sie auch in Zukunft nicht wirklich abliefern. Die sind in der Hinsicht ja schlimmer als Peter Molyneux zu seinen besten Zeiten.


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, ihre Sprüche haben beim ersten Project Cars noch funktioniert, nachdem das Spiel dann raus war und sich 90 Prozent ihres Marketing-Blablas als heiße Luft entpuppt hatte, war ihre Glaubwürdig hinüber und schon bei PC2 hat ihnen kaum noch einer geglaubt. Daran wird sich also nichts mehr ändern, wenn sie auch in Zukunft nicht wirklich abliefern. Die sind in der Hinsicht ja schlimmer als Peter Molyneux zu seinen besten Zeiten.



Da stehe ich dir 100% bei. Aber komischerweise sind die Mags mit ihren Wertungen alle darauf reingefallen und sogar ganz speziell hier PCGames. Es war einfach Erschreckend zu lesen was da von sogenannten Racing Experten rübergeschrieben wurde.
Ich habe mir gerade  mal den Test rausgesucht.  http://www.pcgames.de/Project-Cars-2-Spiel-55773/Tests/Review-1239297/
90 % für so ein Machwerk. Lol. Immer noch Unbegreiflich.
Und du als wesentlich besserer Racer als ich muss diese 90% für noch Subtiler halten als ich es tue.


----------



## Cobblepot (4. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, alle Konsolen und viele andere Geräte sind letztlich "Personal Computer". Es kommt letztlich nur auf das Betriebssystem und die Software an. Auch jedes Smartphone ist letztlich ein PC.
> 
> 
> Und wo sollen sie das Geld dafür hernehmen? Slightly Mad ist viel, viel zu winzig um da irgendwas zu reißen, denen fehlen dazu einfach ein paar 100 Millionen auf dem Bankkonto.
> ...



Lassen wir uns mal überraschen, ich würde mir jedenfalls wünschen, dass das Ganze was wird. Realitisch sehe ich die Chancen dafür leider bei unter 5%. Aber man weiß ja nie, vielleicht steigt ja auch noch was finanzstarkes bei denen ein oder ist schon längst an Bord. Die Gamingbranche boomt ja immer mehr. Heute noch gelesen, dass Spiele allein in UK für 5 Milliarden Umsatz gesorgt haben, was mehr ist als Film und Musik zusammen.

Mein Traum wäre allerdings, das SEGA irgendwann wieder voll mitspielt, das wäre der Knaller


----------



## 1xok (4. Januar 2019)

Cobblepot schrieb:


> Ein vernünftiger Controller



Lenkrad wäre in diesem Fall wohl eher angezeigt.


----------



## Enisra (4. Januar 2019)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich fände das super. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Dann hätten Microsoft und Sony endlich mal richtige Konkurrenz. Hoffentlich wird es was.



deine Traumvorstellungen hätte ich auch mal gerne, in deiner Welt zu leben muss komisch sein 

ach mal ehrlich: ich bin da auch eher bei dem Ansatz, dass das die MadBox eher ein "Spezieller" PC, hochgezüchteter PC ist mit Project Cars Branding und Speziellem Gehäuse ist und vielleicht noch Werkseitig übertacktet und mit Wakü ausgestattet und das würde doch schon ausreichen, aber man muss doch schon was Rauchen um so alleine auf die Idee zu kommen dass da ein Ministudio seine eigene Konsole mit eigener Hardware machen kann die eine PS5Pro und wie immer die nä. Super Xbone heißt in die Tasche stecken kann, welche ja auch schon nicht mal sonderliche viele eigene Hardware unter der Haube hat


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

Cobblepot schrieb:


> Lassen wir uns mal überraschen, ich würde mir jedenfalls wünschen, dass das Ganze was wird. Realitisch sehe ich die Chancen dafür leider bei unter 5%. Aber man weiß ja nie, vielleicht steigt ja auch noch was finanzstarkes bei denen ein oder ist schon längst an Bord. Die Gamingbranche boomt ja immer mehr. Heute noch gelesen, dass Spiele allein in UK für 5 Milliarden Umsatz gesorgt haben, was mehr ist als Film und Musik zusammen.
> 
> Mein Traum wäre allerdings, das SEGA irgendwann wieder voll mitspielt, das wäre der Knaller



Dazu muss man aber auch wissen wer die 5 Milliarden gemacht hat. Schau dir mal den Börsenkurs von EA an, dann weißt du bescheid. Und die machen ihr Milliarden Mega Geld mit Loot Boxen aus FiFa und Handy Games.


----------



## 1xok (4. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und wo sollen sie das Geld dafür hernehmen? Slightly Mad ist viel, viel zu winzig um da irgendwas zu reißen, denen fehlen dazu einfach ein paar 100 Millionen auf dem Bankkonto.



Brauchen sie Dank SteamOS ja nicht. Die Chancen Microsoft und Sony da auch nur 1% Martanteil abzunehmen sind zwar gleich Null, allerdings die Investitionen auch auf ähnlichem Niveau. Es ist gutes Marketing. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie da mit Valve zusammenarbeiten. Habe ich aber oben schon alles geschrieben.


----------



## Batze (4. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Brauchen sie Dank SteamOS ja nicht. Die Chancen Microsoft und Sony da auch nur 1% Martanteil abzunehmen sind zwar gleich Null, allerdings die Investitionen auch auf ähnlichem Niveau. Es ist gutes Marketing. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie da mit Valve zusammenarbeiten. Habe ich aber oben schon alles geschrieben.



Was hat den SteamOS mit dem Spiel zu tun?
Über Steam OS redet doch keiner mehr.  Steam OS war doch wohl der Größte Schandfleck in der Geschichte von Linux.
Nebenbei war es auch gegen alles wofür Linux steht. Es war gebunden an eine Plattform, und das als freies Linux System. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht?
Valve hat gegen alles verstoßen wofür Linux steht. Komischerweise hat sich niemand da aufgeregt. Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## 1xok (4. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Was hat den SteamOS mit dem Spiel zu tun?



SteamOS ist eine funktionierende Lösung mit Shop (Steam), Unterstützung für sämtliche Controller dieser Welt und allem Drum und Dran. Es ist frei und kostenlos. Auch für kommerzielle Nutzung. Von daher bietet es sich für alle an, die sowas nicht selbst entwickeln können. Also für so ziemlich jeden außer Microsoft und Sony. Und ne Konsole ankündigen und dann in drei Jahren rein gar nichts zu liefern wäre irgendwie doof.


----------



## Batze (5. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> SteamOS ist eine funktionierende Lösung mit Shop (Steam), Unterstützung für sämtliche Controller dieser Welt und allem Drum und Dran. Es ist frei und kostenlos. Auch für kommerzielle Nutzung. Von daher bietet es sich für alle an, die sowas nicht selbst entwickeln können. Also für so ziemlich jeden außer Microsoft und Sony. Und ne Konsole ankündigen und dann in drei Jahren rein gar nichts zu liefern wäre irgendwie doof.



Sorry , aber wer sich mit Linux auskennt  brauchte niemals ein SteamOS. 
*Oder hattest du sowas nötig? *
Spiele die auf Linux laufen taten das auch vor SteamOS. SteamOS so wie es raus kam war total nutzlos, leider. Ein aufgesetztes UI auf eine schon vorhandene Basis, was für ein Witz. 
Und dann noch als freies Betriebs  System gebunden an eine Plattform. Linux Gebunden. Hey Höre mal bitte zu. Linux Gebunden.
Und das redest du als Linuxer auch noch schön?
Valve hat damit gegen alle Prinzipien der Linux Foundation verstoßen, aber komischerweise interessiert es niemanden. Linux gebunden, ein freies System. Da klingeln bei dir keine Glocken. warum nicht? Sorry aber wie Blind kann man noch sein was Valve da versucht hat zu machen?

Nebenbei, ist eh in die Hose gegangen. Linux  hat eben auf Gamer/Desktop Basis keine Chance. Der Zug ist abgefahren.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Januar 2019)

ich präsentiere: die mad box!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Januar 2019)

Sieht eher aus wie der geistige Nachfolger der Lavalampe als ne Konsole 

oder anders ausgedrückt: potthässliches Ding


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2019)

ich finde nicht mal das Design am schlimmsten, aber das Bild ist halt so ein Billiger Render den normal so jemand entweder mit nur Ausreichend Talent oder sehr schnell zusammen schraubt


----------



## 1xok (5. Januar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Spiele die auf Linux laufen taten das auch vor SteamOS.



Ja, ein paar Open Source Games wie 0 A.D. von Wildfire taten das auch schon vorher. 



Batze schrieb:


> SteamOS so wie es raus kam war total nutzlos, leider. Ein aufgesetztes UI auf eine schon vorhandene Basis, was für ein Witz.
> Und dann noch als freies Betriebs  System gebunden an eine Plattform. Linux Gebunden. Hey Höre mal bitte zu. Linux Gebunden.



Valve hat die Nutzung von Steam für Linux-Nutzer nie an die Verwendung von SteamOS geknüpft. 



Batze schrieb:


> Und das redest du als Linuxer auch noch schön?
> Valve hat damit gegen alle Prinzipien der Linux Foundation verstoßen, aber komischerweise interessiert es niemanden. Linux gebunden, ein freies System. Da klingeln bei dir keine Glocken. warum nicht? Sorry aber wie Blind kann man noch sein was Valve da versucht hat zu machen?



Valve hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich heute tausende von Spielen unter Linux spielen kann. Davor war weitestgehend tote Hose. Von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen wie Minecraft mal abgesehen.


----------



## 1xok (5. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich finde nicht mal das Design am schlimmsten, aber das Bild ist halt so ein Billiger Render den normal so jemand entweder mit nur Ausreichend Talent oder sehr schnell zusammen schraubt



Was erwartet ihr? Das wird ein normaler PC. Wahrscheinlich mit SteamOS drauf. Als Gag finde ich das Design sehr gut. Es geht hier darum Aufmerksamkeit für neue Games zu erzeugen. Ich meine wie viele Posts hätte dieser Thread, wenn es nur um Project Cars ginge?


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr? Das wird ein normaler PC. Wahrscheinlich mit SteamOS drauf. Als Gag finde ich das Design sehr gut. Es geht hier darum Aufmerksamkeit für neue Games zu erzeugen. Ich meine wie viele Posts hätte dieser Thread, wenn es nur um Project Cars ginge?



ein besseren Render in das so ein ganzer Tag Arbeit gesteckt wurde
dass das nur so was wie eine Steambox wird hatte ich schon vorher geschrieben, auch dass das "nur" irgendein spezielles Gehäuse wird
Aber der Render von dem Teil ist halt Murks


----------



## 1xok (5. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ein besseren Render in das so ein ganzer Tag Arbeit gesteckt wurde
> dass das nur so was wie eine Steambox wird hatte ich schon vorher geschrieben, auch dass das "nur" irgendein spezielles Gehäuse wird
> Aber der Render von dem Teil ist halt Murks



Finde es nicht so schlimm. Bin aber kein Experte auf dem Gebiet. Ich würde wahrscheinlich Blender verwenden, wenn ich sowas machen müsste.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Januar 2019)

Das Ding sieht halt aus wie einer der zig Fan-Fake-Entwürfe der nächsten Konsolen-Gen, wie es sie immer vor der Enthüllung des Designs gab. Und nichtmal als sonderlich guter. Nichtmal ein Power-Knopf ist da zu sehen oder USB-Ports oder ... alles


----------



## 1xok (5. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht halt aus wie einer der zig Fan-Fake-Entwürfe der nächsten Konsolen-Gen, wie es sie immer vor der Enthüllung des Designs gab. Und nichtmal als sonderlich guter. Nichtmal ein Power-Knopf ist da zu sehen oder USB-Ports oder ... alles



Wird alles über Alexa und Siri gesteuert. Mittels Bluetooth.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Wird alles über Alexa und Siri gesteuert. Mittels Bluetooth.



Gott bewahre  Alexa ist auch so ein Ding dessen tieferer Sinn sich mir nicht erschließt, zudem sind der ihre Witze mies


----------



## Cobblepot (5. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Gott bewahre  Alexa ist auch so ein Ding dessen tieferer Sinn sich mir nicht erschließt, zudem sind der ihre Witze mies



Ich konnte auch nie was mit Alexa anfangen, aber ich muss sagen, sie hat schon ihre Vorzüge. Mitten im Virtual Reality den Tv per Sprache steuern ohne die Brille absetzen zu müssen oder den halben Tisch abzuräumen, nachts mal nach der Uhrzeit Fragen, schnell mal einen Timer beim Zocken gestellt (Wer kennt es nicht? Pizza im Ofen und noch "schnell" ein Level machen) oder für Sportübungen, Bundesliga-ergebnisse, diverse Geräte über Alexa Steckdosen steuern, schnell mal Infos wie IMDB Wertungen, Sportergebnisse, Kalendereinträge, Nachrichten, Verkehr abfragen, Musik, Hörbücher inkl. Sleeptimer hören, morgens mit einem bestimmten Song/Genre/Sender geweckt werden  etc. Hat schon was. 

Ja, ich weiß, geht auch fast alles mit dem Smartphone, aber so ohne einen Handschlag zu rühren bzw. das Gerät greifbar haben zu müssen ist schon toll.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Valve hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich heute tausende von Spielen unter Linux spielen kann. Davor war weitestgehend tote Hose. Von ganz wenigen Ausnahmen wie Minecraft mal abgesehen.


Also Wine gabe es vorher auch schon, wer auf Linux zocken wollte hat das immer schon gemacht. Gerade wer aus ideologischen Gründen Linux verwendet muss doch eine Abneigung gegen ein DRM System wie Steam haben ... ich meine auf Microsoft schimpfen und gleichzeitig Valve loben ist ziemliche Heuchelei.

Ich meine, es gab früher ja auch schon Online-Shops, die Linux-Spiele verkauft haben, teilweise ja sogar die Lizenz erworben und dann selbst geportet. Problem ist heute ja nur, dass der Großteil der Spiele Steam benötigt, d.h. Wine als solches nützt einem nichts, wenn man kein Steam ausführen kann. Das ist das, was man Valve anrechnen kann, dass sie Steam auch für Linux geportet haben und jetzt sogar Wine in modifizierter Form integriert haben. Allerdings hat das natürlich erhebliche Nachteile Spiele nur "emuliert" auszuführen, mangels vollständiger DX Unterstützung, schlechterer Grafiktreiber etc.


----------



## McDrake (5. Januar 2019)

Cobblepot schrieb:


> Ich konnte auch nie was mit Alexa anfangen, aber ich muss sagen, sie hat schon ihre Vorzüge. Mitten im Virtual Reality den Tv per Sprache steuern ohne die Brille absetzen zu müssen oder den halben Tisch abzuräumen, nachts mal nach der Uhrzeit Fragen, schnell mal einen Timer beim Zocken gestellt (Wer kennt es nicht? Pizza im Ofen und noch "schnell" ein Level machen) oder für Sportübungen, Bundesliga-ergebnisse, diverse Geräte über Alexa Steckdosen steuern, schnell mal Infos wie IMDB Wertungen, Sportergebnisse, Kalendereinträge, Nachrichten, Verkehr abfragen, Musik, Hörbücher inkl. Sleeptimer hören, morgens mit einem bestimmten Song/Genre/Sender geweckt werden  etc. Hat schon was.
> 
> Ja, ich weiß, geht auch fast alles mit dem Smartphone, aber so ohne einen Handschlag zu rühren bzw. das Gerät greifbar haben zu müssen ist schon toll.



Hmm. Vieles Dinge, welche für mich keinen Mehrwert haben. Die Ergebnisse sind auch zwei Stunden später noch relevant. Uhrzeit steht auch sonst überall, etc. Finds inzwischen eine komische Mode, alles sofort und ohne sich was selber zu denken, alles per App und Online in Erfahrung zu bringen. Und vieles von der Liste ist wohl eher für Singles gedacht, seh ich das richtig?


----------



## 1xok (5. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also Wine gabe es vorher auch schon, wer auf Linux zocken wollte hat das immer schon gemacht. Gerade wer aus ideologischen Gründen Linux verwendet muss doch eine Abneigung gegen ein DRM System wie Steam haben ... ich meine auf Microsoft schimpfen und gleichzeitig Valve loben ist ziemliche Heuchelei.



Ideologische Gründe spielen bei der Linux-Nutzung eher keine Rolle. Wobei ich den Schutz der eigenen Privatsphäre nicht als Ideologie bezeichnen würde. 

Das mit dem DRM stimmt. Es ist Paradox wie sehr man als Linux-Gamer auf Steam angewiesen ist. Beispiel Witcher 3: Könnte ich mir eigentlich DRM-frei auf der Heimatplattform des Spiels (GOG) kaufen. Aber dort bekomme ich nur eine Windowsversion, die ich dann erstmal aufwendig mit Wine und DXVK zum Laufen bringen muss. Unter Steam geht das mit einem Klick und ich habe dort nicht mehr Arbeit damit als ein Windows-Nutzer. Bugfixes, Controllerunterstützung und vieles mehr erhalte ich frei Haus ohne dafür einen Finger rühren zu müssen. Zudem wird mein Kauf als Linux-Sale gewertet, was mir aus ideologischen Gründen wichtig ist. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich meine, es gab früher ja auch schon Online-Shops, die Linux-Spiele verkauft haben, teilweise ja sogar die Lizenz erworben und dann selbst geportet. Problem ist heute ja nur, dass der Großteil der Spiele Steam benötigt, d.h. Wine als solches nützt einem nichts, wenn man kein Steam ausführen kann. Das ist das, was man Valve anrechnen kann, dass sie Steam auch für Linux geportet haben und jetzt sogar Wine in modifizierter Form integriert haben. Allerdings hat das natürlich erhebliche Nachteile Spiele nur "emuliert" auszuführen, mangels vollständiger DX Unterstützung, schlechterer Grafiktreiber etc.



Dank DXVK macht das inzwischen fast keinen Unterschied mehr. Auf keinen Fall ist der Unterschied erheblich. Mache Spiele laufen nach wie vor einfach nicht. Aber DXVK war ein riesiger Schluck aus der Pulle. Das ist im Grunde nichts anderes als natives DX11/10 für Linux auf Vulkan-Basis. Microsoft hätte es unter Linux wahrscheinlich auch nicht anders implementiert. Große Probleme gibt es noch bei den Launchern und Anti-Cheat-Systemen. Daher starten PUBG und Fortnite nach wie vor nicht unter Linux. In einigen Spielen läuft man sogar Gefahr, permanent als Cheater gebannt zu werden, wenn man sie über Wine/DXVK spielt.  Wobei der Bann dann eben auch unter Windows bestehen bleibt. Bei Overwatch war das beispielsweise ein Problem.


----------



## Cobblepot (5. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und vieles von der Liste ist wohl eher für Singles gedacht, seh ich das richtig?



Die Uhrzeit nachts kann ich z.b. nicht überall sehen ohne das Licht einzuschalten oder nach dem Handy zu Angeln.
Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was davon speziell für SIngles gedacht ist, aber natürlich könnte das meiste davon auch eine Freundin/Frau erledigen 

Ich bin weiß Gott nicht der größte Alexa Verfechter und manchmal nutze ich sie tagelang nicht, aber für knappe 30 Euro habe ich sie mir mal als Tv Steuerung eingepackt und mir gefällt sie soweit ganz gut. Ich würde aber auch nichts vermissen, wenn sie Morgen abraucht.


----------



## McDrake (5. Januar 2019)

Cobblepot schrieb:


> Die Uhrzeit nachts kann ich z.b. nicht überall sehen ohne das Licht einzuschalten oder nach dem Handy zu Angeln.
> Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was davon speziell für SIngles gedacht ist, aber natürlich könnte das meiste davon auch eine Freundin/Frau erledigen


Mein Handy ist nicht im Schlafzimmer und meine Nachttischlampe erreiche ich auch so 
Wenn ich aus dem Schlafzimmer gehe, ist der nächste Lichtschalter... ach ja, gleich bei der Tür im Flur.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ideologische Gründe spielen bei der Linux-Nutzung eher keine Rolle. Wobei ich den Schutz der eigenen Privatsphäre nicht als Ideologie bezeichnen würde.


Schutz der Privatsphäre ist ein Ammenmärchen, zumindest wenn der Linux-Rechner ans Internet geht, dann war es das. Wer glaubt, unter Linux sei man vor dem Ausspionieren sicherer als unter Windows, der ist auf dem Holzweg. 

Es gibt meiner Ansicht nach genau zwei Gründe Linux einzusetzen. Der eine ist, Spaß an der Technik, am Rumspielen am System und der andere ist Ideologie, man will keinen Großkonzern wie Microsoft oder Apple unterstützen sondern gegen sie protestieren. Andere Gründe gibt es faktisch nicht, denn Linux kann bei Modernität und Komfort weder mit Microsoft noch mit Apple mithalten, von der ganzen fehlenden Software mal abgesehen, wo man oft nur Alternativen hat, die teils wie aus den frühen 2000ern wirken.


----------



## Enisra (5. Januar 2019)

nja, so Systeme sind nett wenn man die Hände voll hat oder erstmal seine tätigkeit unterbrechen muss, aber so?
Vorallem zum Starten von einem Rechner? ö.Ö


----------



## 1xok (5. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gibt meiner Ansicht nach genau zwei Gründe Linux einzusetzen. Der eine ist, Spaß an der Technik, am Rumspielen am System und der andere ist Ideologie, man will keinen Großkonzern wie Microsoft oder Apple unterstützen sondern gegen sie protestieren. Andere Gründe gibt es faktisch nicht, denn Linux kann bei Modernität und Komfort weder mit Microsoft noch mit Apple mithalten, von der ganzen fehlenden Software mal abgesehen, wo man oft nur Alternativen hat, die teils wie aus den frühen 2000ern wirken.



Ja, außer man möchte mal den Browser-Sound auf dem TV ausgeben und den Gaming-Sound zum Headset leiten. Man kann natürlich auch einfach 10 Jahre warten bis Microsoft diese und andere Funktionen anbietet. 

Ich habe ursprünglich mit Linux angefangen, weil ich die Software fürs Studium brauchte (Editoren, Compiler und diverse andere Tools). Internet war damals unbezahlbar und bei SuSE gab es alles auf zwei DVDs. So sind damals sehr viele in meinem Umfeld zu Linux gekommen. Ideologische Grabenkämpfe waren damals unbekannt. Die kamen später durch Bemerkungen wie "Krebsgeschwür" und andere Desinformationskampagnen aus dem Hause Microsoft. Besonders unter Steve Ballmer, der sich bisweilen wie Irrer aufführte. Und dann SCO gegen Linux:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO_gegen_Linux

Ich will mal sagen, mit sowas macht sich niemand besonders beliebt und das Echo fiel entsprechend aus. Viele haben dadurch einen regelrechten Hass auf Windows und Microsoft entwickelt. Ist aber alles Schnee von gestern, seitdem 	Nadella bei Microsoft das Sagen hat. Fehlender Komfort ist unter Linux ebenfalls Schnee von gestern, genau wie die ständigen Abstürze von Windows, die früher legendär waren. 

Linux bedient sich halt etwas anders, aber keinesfalls schlechter. Und es gibt halt viele Distributionen. Dadurch auch mehrere Bedienkonzepte. Das muss nicht jedem gefallen. Ich nutze z.B. seit über 10 Jahren Xfce. Die Oberfläche hat sich seitdem quasi nicht verändert. Das ist ja gerade etwas, was sich viele auch unter Windows wünschen. Deshalb verläuft der Wechsel zu Windows 10 ja bei vielen so zäh. Unter Linux muss ich meine Oberfläche nicht wechseln und profitiere trotzdem von allen wichtigen Neuerungen. Mein ist System ist aktuell, aber meine Oberfläche hat sich nicht gewandelt. Zudem kann ich Xfce genau an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen und habe das auch getan. Wahrscheinlich werde ich das auch in 10 Jahren noch so benutzen. Dein Windows wird in 10 Jahren komplett anders aussehen und sich anders bedienen. Immer nach der neusten Mode, auch wenn es einem die Produktivität killt. Da lebt es sich unter Linux wesentlich angenehmer. Denn da entscheide ich selbst. Das ist Freiheit. Und genau wegen dem hohen Freiheitsgrad nutze ich Linux. Mit Steam habe ich auch viel DRM auf meinem System. Aber die Entscheidung dazu habe ich freiwillig getroffen. Das ist der große Unterschied.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ja, außer man möchte mal den Browser-Sound auf dem TV ausgeben und den Gaming-Sound zum Headset leiten. Man kann natürlich auch einfach 10 Jahre warten bis Microsoft diese und andere Funktionen anbietet.


Linux bietet von Haus aus standardmäßig sowas ja gar nicht an... Pulse gibt es wie gesagt ja auch für Windows, mit Fremdsoftware lässt sich vieles regeln, übrigens insbesondere früher sehr viel einfacher als unter Linux, weil es 1000e Tools für Win gab, die alles mögliche "nachgerüstet" haben. Eine Wallpaper Diashow für den Desktop unter XP und früher, einfach entsprechendes Tool runterladen und installieren, fertig, um mal ein ganz marginales Beispiel zu bringen.



> Ich habe ursprünglich mit Linux angefangen, weil ich die Software fürs Studium brauchte (Editoren, Compiler und diverse andere Tools). Internet war damals unbezahlbar und bei SuSE gab es alles auf zwei DVDs. So sind damals sehr viele in meinem Umfeld zu Linux gekommen. Ideologische Grabenkämpfe waren damals unbekannt. Die kamen später durch Bemerkungen wie "Krebsgeschwür" und andere Desinformationskampagnen aus dem Hause Microsoft. Besonders unter Steve Ballmer, der sich bisweilen wie Irrer aufführte. Und dann SCO gegen Linux:
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCO_gegen_Linux
> 
> Ich will mal sagen, mit sowas macht sich niemand besonders beliebt und das Echo fiel entsprechend aus. Viele haben dadurch einen regelrechten Hass auf Windows und Microsoft entwickelt. Ist aber alles Schnee von gestern, seitdem 	Nadella bei Microsoft das Sagen hat. Fehlender Komfort ist unter Linux ebenfalls Schnee von gestern, genau wie die ständigen Abstürze von Windows, die früher legendär waren.



Vorab, so schlimm war Windows früher gar nicht, selbst Win 95 stürzte nur selten ab, wenn man keinen Blödsinn machte. Probleme gab es immer dann, wenn man schlecht programmierte Software "probierte". Die Linux Desktops zu der Zeit waren übrigens eine Katastrophe, ich bin Ende 90er mit Suse 4 angefangen, da ging fast gar nichts. 

Ich habe allerdings durch viele Freunde, die an der Uni Informatik oder etwas ähnliches studiert haben die Indoktrination der Unis hin zu Open Source und bloß keine bösen Kommerzprogramme nutzen, voll mitbekommen. Weiß nicht, wie es heute so ist, wenn ich Technik-Foren sehe scheint sich da aber nicht viel geändert zu haben, gibt genug Informatiker, die LaTeX für eine Textverarbeitung halten und Word verdammen. 

Im echten Leben angekommen sind dann alle meine Info-Freunde ganz schnell von Linux wieder weg, da sie aber Microsoft immer noch nicht mochten sind sie quasi durch die Bank zu Apple gegangen. 



> Linux bedient sich halt etwas anders, aber keinesfalls schlechter. Und es gibt halt viele Distributionen. Dadurch auch mehrere Bedienkonzepte. Das muss nicht jedem gefallen. Ich nutze z.B. seit über 10 Jahren Xfce. Die Oberfläche hat sich seitdem quasi nicht verändert. Das ist ja gerade etwas, was sich viele auch unter Windows wünschen. Deshalb verläuft der Wechsel zu Windows 10 ja bei vielen so zäh. Unter Linux muss ich meine Oberfläche nicht wechseln und profitiere trotzdem von allen wichtigen Neuerungen. Mein ist System ist aktuell, aber meine Oberfläche hat sich nicht gewandelt. Zudem kann ich Xfce genau an meine Bedürfnisse anpassen und habe das auch getan. Wahrscheinlich werde ich das auch in 10 Jahren noch so benutzen. Dein Windows wird in 10 Jahren komplett anders aussehen und sich anders bedienen. Immer nach der neusten Mode, auch wenn es einem die Produktivität killt. Da lebt es sich unter Linux wesentlich angenehmer. Denn da entscheide ich selbst. Das ist Freiheit. Und genau wegen dem hohen Freiheitsgrad nutze ich Linux. Mit Steam habe ich auch viel DRM auf meinem System. Aber die Entscheidung dazu habe ich freiwillig getroffen. Das ist der große Unterschied.



Dir bleibt natürlich unbenommen Spaß an Linux zu haben und es zu nutzen, wenn es dir ausreicht. Die Umgewöhnung zu Win wäre sicher auch nicht so einfach, wie du selbst sagst, gerade viele Laien haben ja Angst davor zu wechseln, weil Win 10 eben anders aussieht als Win 7, auch wenn es am Ende sogar einfacher und mächtiger ist. 
Von Produktivität killen kann man allerdings nun wirklich nicht sprechen, da muss man schon extrem engstirnig und eingefahren sein und komplett unwillig etwas neues zu probieren. Jede neue Software ist etwas anders als der Vorgänger, in der Regel braucht man ein paar Minuten um sich zurechtzufinden, dann geht es aber und der Rest kommt dann nach und nach von selbst. 
Unter Linux fehlt mir vor allem bei Anwendungssoftware schlicht die Einfachheit und Produktivität, die moderne Windows Anwendungsprogramme bieten. Ich bin da halt faul und anspruchsvoll geworden. Ein Ashampoo Music Studio hat bei mir den ollen Audiograbber mit Leichtigkeit verdrängen können. Schicke Oberfläche, super simpel zu bedienen, kein Vergleich zu dem spröden 90er Jahre Charme der Open Source Alternative, wo man mit Fachtermini erschlagen wird und gar nicht weiß, wo man klicken und was man einstellen muss, wenn man keine Ahnung von Codecs etc. hat.


----------



## 1xok (5. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Linux bietet von Haus aus standardmäßig sowas ja gar nicht an... Pulse gibt es wie gesagt ja auch für Windows, mit Fremdsoftware lässt sich vieles regeln, übrigens insbesondere früher sehr viel einfacher als unter Linux, weil es 1000e Tools für Win gab, die alles mögliche "nachgerüstet" haben. Eine Wallpaper Diashow für den Desktop unter XP und früher, einfach entsprechendes Tool runterladen und installieren, fertig, um mal ein ganz marginales Beispiel zu bringen.



Du scheinst das wirklich nicht zu verstehen. PulseAudio ist ein tief ins System integrierter Systemdienst und keine Zusatzsoftware. Es ist unter den meisten Distributionen *nicht* optional. Genau wie der entsprechende Microsoft Systemdienst nicht optional ist. Du kannst Dir PulseAudio nicht einfach herunterladen und unter Windows installieren. Das ist keine Setup.exe. Ich weiß nicht mal, ob es momentan überhaupt unter Windows läuft. Einige haben es wohl benutzt um Programme unter Windows zu betreiben, die nur mit PulseAudio kommunizieren können. Aber Du kannst damit nicht Dein Windows-Soundsystem ersetzen oder umgehen.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings durch viele Freunde, die an der Uni Informatik oder etwas ähnliches studiert haben die Indoktrination der Unis hin zu Open Source und bloß keine bösen Kommerzprogramme nutzen, voll mitbekommen. Weiß nicht, wie es heute so ist, wenn ich Technik-Foren sehe scheint sich da aber nicht viel geändert zu haben, gibt genug Informatiker, die LaTeX für eine Textverarbeitung halten und Word verdammen.
> 
> Im echten Leben angekommen sind dann alle meine Info-Freunde ganz schnell von Linux wieder weg, da sie aber Microsoft immer noch nicht mochten sind sie quasi durch die Bank zu Apple gegangen.



Tja, ist doch schön. Ich lebe und arbeite halt unter Linux. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dir bleibt natürlich unbenommen Spaß an Linux zu haben und es zu nutzen, wenn es dir ausreicht. Die Umgewöhnung zu Win wäre sicher auch nicht so einfach, wie du selbst sagst, gerade viele Laien haben ja Angst davor zu wechseln, weil Win 10 eben anders aussieht als Win 7, auch wenn es am Ende sogar einfacher und mächtiger ist.



Ich installiere es demnächst für PUBG. Ich nutze es ja bereits seit Jahren in VMs. Die Oberfläche sagt mir nicht zu, da man sie kaum anpassen kann und ich einfach anderes gewohnt bin. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Von Produktivität killen kann man allerdings nun wirklich nicht sprechen, da muss man schon extrem engstirnig und eingefahren sein und komplett unwillig etwas neues zu probieren.



*Und genau das bin ich.*

Nutze seit 10 Jahren den Xfce-Desktop. Da ändert sich nichts. Xfce gibt es nicht für Windows.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Januar 2019)

Nur weil eine Fremdsoftware von den Distributoren aus Faulheit was eigenes zu machen in das System eingebaut wird ist es eben letztlich immer noch eine Fremdsoftware.


----------



## 1xok (6. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nur weil eine Fremdsoftware von den Distributoren aus Faulheit was eigenes zu machen in das System eingebaut wird ist es eben letztlich immer noch eine Fremdsoftware.



Etwas eigenes zu entwickeln, würde bedeuten, dass mit einem Schlag sämtliche Programme inkompatibel zur Distribution würden, was die Soundausgabe anbelangt. Also wirklich alles. Auch und insbesondere Spiele. Manche Programme fallen dann immerhin noch auf ALSA zurück. 

Die ganze Diskussion, die wir hier führen, ist ja nur dadurch entstanden, weil es Batze und Dir unmöglich ist zu akzeptieren, dass viele Linux-Distributionen manche Sache einfach besser können oder konnten als Windows. Das darf halt nicht sein. Und wenn es doch so ist, dann muss halt die Realität an euer Weltbild angepasst werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Januar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Etwas eigenes zu entwickeln, würde bedeuten, dass mit einem Schlag sämtliche Programme inkompatibel zur Distribution würden, was die Soundausgabe anbelangt. Also wirklich alles. Auch und insbesondere Spiele. Manche Programme fallen dann immerhin noch auf ALSA zurück.


Was zeigt, was für ein Stückwerk Linux ist, da abseits vom Kernel halt alles austauschbar gemacht wurde. 



> Die ganze Diskussion, die wir hier führen, ist ja nur dadurch entstanden, weil es Batze und Dir unmöglich ist zu akzeptieren, dass viele Linux-Distributionen manche Sache einfach besser können oder konnten als Windows. Das darf halt nicht sein. Und wenn es doch so ist, dann muss halt die Realität an euer Weltbild angepasst werden.


Der wer gut! Ich kann auch in Windows Pulse benutzen, genauso lange wie bei Linux, also macht Linux da gar nichts besser, außer dass die Distributionen abhängig von Fremdsoftware sind, damit man überhaupt ein halbwegs brauchbares und vollständiges Betriebssystem hat.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Januar 2019)

... ich glaube bei dieser Diskussion gibt es keinen gemeinsamen Nenner. 

Ich persönlich käme auch nicht auf die Idee meinen Desktop mit Linux laufen zu lassen. Niemals nie! Ich hab sogar damals probiert ein Linux-Server produktiv zu nutzen, schlussendlich bin ich aber wieder zurück zu Windows. Warum? DATEV erfordert Windows. Punkt. Zweitens ist der Aufwand der Administration mit einem eigenen Exchange-Server deutlich (!) geringer als mit Linux gewesen.

Es lief einfach.

Privat hatte ich hingegen über Jahre einen eigenen Linux-Server mit Ubuntu TLS, den hab ich dann aber irgendwann gegen ein NAS ausgetauscht. Im Grunde kann man hier immer noch von Linux reden, meine zwei Raspberry-Pi laufen nativ unter Linux und das ohne Desktop bzw. GUI, manchmal muss einfach eine hässliche ssh-Shell sein. 

Für mich persönlich wäre die alltägliche Nutzung von Linux sicherlich möglich, aber ich müsste auf zuviele Dinge verzichten bzw. mich umgewöhnen, neue Software suchen und mich dann wieder ärgern, dass es nicht so läuft wie ich es gewohnt bin. Wer nie etwas anderes kennen gelernt hat der wird bestimmt mit Linux glücklich ... für mich sind das einfach zuviele Kompromisse und zu doofe Workarounds für die tagtägliche Arbeit.

... unter uns, auf Arbeit bin ich trotzdem der einzige, der produktiv mit Thunderbird arbeitet, aber auch nur, weil ich keine Ahnung habe bzw. zu faul bin die TB-Datenbank in mein Exchange-Postfach zu migrieren. Gegen würde es sicherlich, irgendwie. Bestimmt!


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Januar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... unter uns, auf Arbeit bin ich trotzdem der einzige, der produktiv mit Thunderbird arbeitet, aber auch nur, weil ich keine Ahnung habe bzw. zu faul bin die TB-Datenbank in mein Exchange-Postfach zu migrieren. Gegen würde es sicherlich, irgendwie. Bestimmt!



Ich habe kürzlich so eine Softmaker Office 2018 Jahreslizenz bekommen, da ist ja ein Thunderbird mit angepasster Softmaker GUI bei. Ich nutze das eher spaßeshalber und habe mal einen Freemail-Account über Thunderbird laufen. 
Es ist jetzt nicht so, dass ich Schwierigkeiten hätte mich da einzuarbeiten aber ehrlich gesagt, gegen Outlook 2016 stinkt das Programm schon ziemlich ab. Alles wirkt irgendwie altbackener, unaufgeräumter.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Januar 2019)

Irgendwas ist da falsch gelaufen, sorry Doppelpost.


----------

